# Almost a Rainbow Bridge post for Ember!



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

My grandpa, every day, makes a peanut butter sandwhich and gives it to the dogs(GRAIN, GRAIN, AND MORE GRAIN, NO MATTER HOW MUCH I TELL THEM TO STOP)

Welp, we had some GRAPE JAM. Yes, grape jam. And no matter how many times I give them a list of what NOT to feed the dogs, grandpa and mom don't listen. And it almost costed Ember (and possibly Trigger and little Neek, who is not so little anymore) their life.

He put a BIG HUGE GLOB of grape jam on the peanut butter sandwhich and was about to give some to Ember when I saw and stopped him. He started yelling at me about how it 'wouldn't hurt the dog' and 'they eat all that when unattended' and 'people online have corrupted you' and junk. Then I grabbed my Chihuahua handbook (thank God I had it) and pointed out the toxic foods list. Mom came in and confirmed it was true (surprised she'd even believe me), and he got all mad like, "you can't have nuts or grain or fruit or nuthin', y'all are just gonna starve'

Ember had been very sick for about a week, not wanting to eat, or drink, or play. THAT'S what did it. He said he'd given it to them for a week, 'and they were still fine', but I know that Ember was sick, and I know it was the grapes that did it.

Can you BELIEVE that my grandpa was intentionally, even when I had told him it was toxic and could kill the dog, was giving them GRAPES? And grape jam?

Holy cow, it's a good thing I noticed - or Ember could be dead by now.

Here's to not having a funeral for a 1-and-a-half-year-old dog... :foxes15:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

He probably thinks he's being kind. Stern talking to is in order I think but very awkward when it's a family member. Good luck! Glad your little one is ok


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

U gotta understand humans sometimes...esp. The older ones, they become more senile and their common sense lacks...they always think they're right all the time as well. It could be a kind act too and then he thinks ur not being grateful about it so he yells. So glad your pup is okay and not on the rainbow bridge yet


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Good thing you caught him before he gave it to her!!

My mom is the same way... she will give the dogs bunches of table scraps everyday behind my back. She thinks she is being nice, as it's what she grew up with. Fortunately she knows what is down-right toxic though. But it's still very frustrating.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the posts everyone. I know elderly people can be... stubborn, to say the least, and I can always agree they think they're right, but that REALLY scared me! I had no idea what was wrong with her, so I was a bit worried.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I think this grape thing for some reason is hard for people to get. I know people who know better, have read about it and still feed their dogs grapes because "they always have done it". It is fairly new that people have discovered grapes caused renal failure in dogs so many people used to use grapes for treats- in fact I know a vet who said sadly they used to SUGGEST grapes for hiding meds and as a low calorie treat 30 years ago before they knew better. I just don't understand why when you TELL PEOPLE they still do it. We have a friend of the family who always used to feed their dog grapes and it eventually died very young from renal disease, they just didn't know any better back then. And google wasn't around to help- they feel horrible now and would never feed grapes to dogs again. You just have to keep telling people- and it is not like grapes are just "bad" for them like maybe grains or corn, it is actually toxic, more like chocolate.


----------



## AmyQ (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank goodness you found out what was going on! I hope he finally listens and your sweet pup stays safe.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sometimes it can be really difficult convincing older people that something is wrong. They can be stubborn in their ways. Glad you caught him this time and proved to him it wasn't safe and hopefully he will now ask you if it's okay before he feeds the dogs human foods.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My grandmother gave her diabetic cat a banana split every night. No matter what I said the Vet said etc would stop her. Niki passed away around age 10. I think she got the diabetes from the banana splits and in the end her weight and diabetes took her life.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am glad that she is okay. MANY here have family members who insist on feeding their dogs human/table food. The idea is that if someone likes whipped cream and cake they are "spoiling" their dog by sharing!

I have to wonder how "old" your grandfather is since you are 11 years old. I like how everyone assumes he is elderly or senile. I would not be surprised if he is just a bit older than me! haha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened. :/ Must have been so scary. My Dad used to insist on sneaking tid bits to my pups until I caught him in the act and told him that he would be responsible for any vet bill as a result of him feeding them things I asked him not too. That pretty much nipped that in the bud. Hopefully his behavior doesn't continue and ends up costing your pup its life. :/


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sorry this happened to you. One thing to take into mind though is the age that your grandfather came from and the beliefs about dogs back then. When my grandma was alive she always had dogs. She fed them kibble but more than kibble they shared anything and everything she ate. She was also from the time period that if a dog had an accident in the house she would rub his nose in it or spank him on the bottom. Her dogs were the worst behaved dogs that I have ever known but she loved them and they loved her. She grew up on a farm so the dogs at that time especially during the depression got whatever left over and they couldn't afford to buy dog kibble but needed dogs to protect the cows and horses. I am just saying be patient and explain to your grandpa why they should not have grapes perhaps with a good informational printout from PetMD or another site like that.
I know how irritating it is when someone feeds your pup something that you don't want them to have. My father in law fed Jaxx pepperoni rolls and cinnamon rolls when he was staying with us at Christmas. Jaxx had a couple trips to the vet because of it and a very upset stomach for a couple weeks. I was very upset at the time but looking back Jaxx is okay and my father in law now knows that Jaxx can't handle people food.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I am glad that she is okay. MANY here have family members who insist on feeding their dogs human/table food. The idea is that if someone likes whipped cream and cake they are "spoiling" their dog by sharing!
> 
> I have to wonder how "old" your grandfather is since you are 11 years old. I like how everyone assumes he is elderly or senile. I would not be surprised if he is just a bit older than me! haha!


My grandpa is actually close to 70! Next year he'll be 70, actually. lol!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if you could give your grandpa a small dish with OK treats. Like carrots, kibble, and good stuff? Then he would be able to feed the dog without you worrying that he is giving the dog something he shouldn't have. 
Many people equal love as eating!! My roommate does!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I wonder if you could give your grandpa a small dish with OK treats. Like carrots, kibble, and good stuff? Then he would be able to feed the dog without you worrying that he is giving the dog something he shouldn't have.
> Many people equal love as eating!! My roommate does!


I agree, that way he could feel like he is spoiling the dogs just the same. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

No, he wants to do it his way lol. I've told him if he wants to give the dogs something, give them a dog biscuit, but he decides against it lol. I'm afriad he'll give the dogs something that'll really hurt them - he gave Ember a marshmallow once, and I told him no junk and it took all the fight that was in me to convince him no to chocolate! His defense is, "they eat it anyway when you're not looking" or "back when I was a boy...". He believes Purina is the best dog food ever, no matter what I show him, so you could only expect something not sensible of him, such as feeding the dogs something I actually pointed out not to.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

EmberLuvu said:


> No, he wants to do it his way lol. I've told him if he wants to give the dogs something, give them a dog biscuit, but he decides against it lol. I'm afriad he'll give the dogs something that'll really hurt them - he gave Ember a marshmallow once, and I told him no junk and it took all the fight that was in me to convince him no to chocolate! His defense is, "they eat it anyway when you're not looking" or "back when I was a boy...". He believes Purina is the best dog food ever, no matter what I show him, so you could only expect something not sensible of him, such as feeding the dogs something I actually pointed out not to.


Oy, he seems stubborn!! Been there, unfortunately. All you can really do is keep a good eye out and keep trying to educate him.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Oy, he seems stubborn!! Been there, unfortunately. All you can really do is keep a good eye out and keep trying to educate him.


Quite stubborn, he's back from the 40's and people didn't know much about dog nutrition then... unfortunately he's not willing to learn as he always believes he is right!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

EmberLuvu said:


> Quite stubborn, he's back from the 40's and people didn't know much about dog nutrition then... unfortunately he's not willing to learn as he always believes he is right!


You may be getting through more than you know. Keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Boy do I know how That is my dad ( God rest his soul) was the worst for feeding and over feeding the dogs he couldn't get it through his head that certain thing that we eat will actually kill the dogs. Good luck. With teaching your dad what's good and bad for dogs.


----------

